# CyberDuck+Freebox HD



## eric_pnc (22 Novembre 2008)

je viens de parcourir le forum mais n'ai pas trouvé ma réponse.
Je n'arrive plus à me connecter sur ma Freebox HD via CyberDuck.
Quel protocole, port, mode de connexion?







D'avance merci

eric


----------



## eric_pnc (23 Novembre 2008)

la config est la suivante:
ftp://hd1.freebox.fr
tout simplement


----------



## Zyrol (23 Novembre 2008)

et hop...


----------



## sabouche (7 Février 2010)

Bonsoir 

je relance le fil de discussion car j ai aussi des pbs de connexion avec Cyberduck

cela fait plusieurs jours que je n arrive plus à me connecter, j'ai tantot l'erreur "broken pipe" ou " time out" 
j'ai décidé aujourd hui d'essayer avec Fetch pour voir, et ça ne marche pas non plus cette fois c'est "temps de connexion trop long. Vous avez peut etre un problème de réseau (ou qqch comme ça! 

du coup, je ne sais plus quoi faire! je précise qu'on est venu m installer la fibre optique la semaine dernière et à cause d'une mauvaise manip du technicien, ma freebox est passé en "erreur 80" cad plus de net/tel/TV
un autre technicien est venu et m'a tout remis en ordre, je me demande du coup si ça n'a pas affecté mon réseau...
j'ai vérifié aussi mon firewall n est pas activé

je précise d'avance que je suis très nulle en informatique et c est deja un miracle que j arrive à comprendre comment marche le FTP à la base  Alors j espère que ce n est pas un problème trop grave...

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## rejane (8 Février 2010)

Zyrol a dit:


> et hop...



Salut,

je fais ce processus, je le connais pour l'avoir pratiqué sur un autre ordi, mais la fenêtre reste bloquée sur : Obtention de la liste des fichiers du répertoire!
Le disque dur de la freebox n'apparaît pas.

Merci de m'éclairer

à +


----------



## fpoil (8 Février 2010)

1) peut être que le serveur Ftp a été désactivé sur le boitier freebox Hd? Si ce boitier est branché sur un écran ou une tv, il suffit d'aller dans les paramètres à l'aide de la télécommande pour vérifier

2) peut être que le dd de la freebox HD est mort ? Le mien est out depuis des lustres mais pas le courage de me lancer dans l'échange...


----------



## rejane (8 Février 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> 1) peut être que le serveur Ftp a été désactivé sur le boitier freebox Hd? Si ce boitier est branché sur un écran ou une tv, il suffit d'aller dans les paramètres à l'aide de la télécommande pour vérifier
> 
> 2) peut être que le dd de la freebox HD est mort ? Le mien est out depuis des lustres mais pas le courage de me lancer dans l'échange...



Salut, Fpoil;

1-Ma boite HD freebox est neuve

2-lorsque je clique sur ok pour l'activation de freeplayer dans le cadre HTP du boitier HD, rien ne se passe

Si je veux me connecter à:

http;/adsl.free.fr/multimedia/freeplayer, c'est une page généraliste de FREE qui s'ouvre:

http://www.free.fr/adsl/pages/television/services-de-television/services-inclus.html#/freeplayer

Donc il ne m'est pas possible de vérifier si ma connexion freeplayer dans mon compte est 

effective!

Merci de ton aide

à +


----------



## fpoil (8 Février 2010)

Tu confonds 2 choses : le freeplayer  et le serveur FTP

- le freeplayer : c'est une application (ou de un ses "mods" genre homeplayer) que tu installes sur un/ton pc (sous win osx ou linux) qui te permet d'accéder au contenu de celui-ci sur la freebox HD. Par ailleurs pour que cela fonctionne il faut sur ta console de gestion (accessible sur le site de free ou via l'application freego) que tu indiques l'ip du pc où est installé le freeplayer (rubrique "routeur")

- le serveur FTP : celui-ci  te permet d'accéder au disque dur de la freebox HD soit pour récupérer des fichiers soit en placer. Le serveur FTP s'active directement sur la freebox HD (dans le menu principal, icône "paramètres" puis  icône "ftp")


----------



## rejane (9 Février 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Tu confonds 2 choses : le freeplayer  et le serveur FTP
> 
> - le freeplayer : c'est une application (ou de un ses "mods" genre homeplayer) que tu installes sur un/ton pc (sous win osx ou linux) qui te permet d'accéder au contenu de celui-ci sur la freebox HD. Par ailleurs pour que cela fonctionne il faut sur ta console de gestion (accessible sur le site de free ou via l'application freego) que tu indiques l'ip du pc où est installé le freeplayer (rubrique "routeur")
> 
> - le serveur FTP : celui-ci  te permet d'accéder au disque dur de la freebox HD soit pour récupérer des fichiers soit en placer. Le serveur FTP s'active directement sur la freebox HD (dans le menu principal, icône "paramètres" puis  icône "ftp")



OK, je m'exprime avec des mots inapropriés, mais n'étant pas informaticien, je les mélange.

Toujours est-il que lorsque que je veux activer une nouvelle connexion dans "Cyberduk", la fenêtre reste bloquée sur l'info:

Obtention de la liste des fichiers du répertoire!

Que devrais-je faire?

Merci de ton aide

ci-jointes les 2 fenêtres


----------



## sabouche (9 Février 2010)

en ce qui me concerne, le FTP est bien activé sur la Freebox, et mon DD de la freebox marche lui aussi très bien, puisque j'y ai accès de ma freebox...

j'ai ptetre un problème de réseau?

quelqu'un aurait il d'autres éléments pr m'aider?

Merciiiiiiii

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h20 ----------

j'apporte une précision! 

je viens d'essayer sur mon PC du travail, avec Core FTP, ça ne marche pas non plus et je n'ai pas de message particulier, juste "can't connect"


Help please!!


----------



## fpoil (9 Février 2010)

Vous pouvez toujours faire un test : débrancher et rebrancher la freebox HD, si elle ne trouve pas de réseau elle va se bloquer (pas dangereux hein...).

Sinon avant aller voir dans les paramètres, informations générales ou réseau,  si le réseau est bien actif


----------



## rejane (9 Février 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Vous pouvez toujours faire un test : débrancher et rebrancher la freebox HD, si elle ne trouve pas de réseau elle va se bloquer (pas dangereux hein...).
> 
> Sinon avant aller voir dans les paramètres, informations générales ou réseau,  si le réseau est bien actif



J'ai bien fait le test 2/3 fois et le problème subsiste!

c'est desespérant

à +


----------



## sabouche (9 Février 2010)

question bête mais comment je vois si mon reseau est bien connecté?

j'ai les caractéristiques suivantes:

WAN OK
ETHERNET OK
SWITCH OK
USB NON CONNECTE
WIFI N/A

Mais j'ai 0 ko/s sur toutes ces caractéristiques...

PORTS SWITCH 

aucuns connectés

Mon mode routeur est activé ça c est bon
Réponse au ping: oui

Proxy Wake on LAN: Non
UpnP: Non

Par contre j ai 2 adresses MAC avec 2 adresses IP différentes...

Voilou....Si ça vous parle!!

Merci


----------



## richard-deux (10 Février 2010)

Pour ma part, j'utilise *Firefox*.
J'entre l'adresse suivante dans la barre d'adresse: ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr/
le mot de passe est 0000 par défaut.

J'accède alors au contenu de mon disque dur de la Freebox.


----------



## sabouche (10 Février 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse Richard j'ai déjà essayé avec Firefox, ça ne marche pas, et ici sur mon ordi du bureau ds internet explorer non plus, je pense que le problème vient vraiment de mon réseau...

j'ai plus qu'à rappeller FREE à mon avis :hein:


----------



## rejane (10 Février 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'utilise *Firefox*.
> J'entre l'adresse suivante dans la barre d'adresse: ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr/
> le mot de passe est 0000 par défaut.
> 
> J'accède alors au contenu de mon disque dur de la Freebox.



Richarddeux, bonjour,

J'ai fait l'essai et cela marche très bien pour transmettre un dossier vidéo du téléviseur ( boitier HD de la FreeBox) à mon ordinateur.

Mais ce que je cherche c'est transférer un dossier vidéo du Mac vers le disque dur HD de la freebox, pour le visionner sur ma télé.

Salut et merci

à +


----------



## richard-deux (11 Février 2010)

sabouche a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse Richard j'ai déjà essayé avec Firefox, ça ne marche pas, et ici sur mon ordi du bureau ds internet explorer non plus, je pense que le problème vient vraiment de mon réseau...
> 
> j'ai plus qu'à rappeller FREE à mon avis :hein:



Je pense qu'il n'est pas possible de télécharger le contenu de ton disque dur de la Freebox sur un ordinateur qui n'est pas connecté en réseau.

C'est simplement une question de sécurité.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------




rejane a dit:


> Richarddeux, bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait l'essai et cela marche très bien pour transmettre un dossier vidéo du téléviseur ( boitier HD de la FreeBox) à mon ordinateur.
> 
> ...



Il n'est pas possible de transférer de ton Mac à ta Freebox un fichier mais tu peux utiliser l'application Freeplayer.


----------

